# Need Wifi Modem



## Nanducob (Sep 3, 2013)

Dear TDF'ers,
I need a basic wifi modem for my best buddy,Shebin 'Bombay'.He will be using it for Bsnl 750 UL plan.His budget is around 2k.Also if you are using a wifi modem and you feel thats its vfm,then suggest it please.He will be buying from Flipkart or other reliable online sites,so please be kind enough to give a link to the site.All suggestions are welcome.Thanks
-Nandu


----------



## dude1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Wrong section maybe?
Netgear N300 WIRELESS ROUTER (JWNR2000) - Netgear: Flipkart.com looks good enough


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 3, 2013)

dude1 said:


> Wrong section maybe?
> Netgear N300 WIRELESS ROUTER (JWNR2000) - Netgear: Flipkart.com looks good enough



hi,thank you for the suggestionI think its the right section,if not what do you think would be the right section? 
...
Also anything from TPLINK?I've seen it recommended by most people in forums.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 3, 2013)

@nandu - You want just a router or modem + router combo ?



dude1 said:


> Wrong section maybe?



Indeed it is, but instead of discussing here, you should've simply reported.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 3, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> @nandu - You want just a router or modem   router combo ?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed it is, but instead of discussing here, you should've simply reported.



dont know if router modem is needed.my friend just wants a  wifi modem to connect to bsnl broadband. wifi to access internet on cellphone and laptop.For that a basic wifi modem wont be enough?
Also If its the wrong section,please move this to a better section.


----------



## moniker (Sep 3, 2013)

Is your friend already on Bsnl broadband? Then he already has a modem. In that case you don't need a wifi router + modem, all you need is standalone wifi router.

PS: People generally say "wifi modem" for wifi router + modem


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 3, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> For that a basic wifi modem wont be enough?



It doesn't work like that mate.

BSNL provides internet thorugh ADSL lines, which work with phone lines. Thus you need a modem + router combo. (They can be bought separately as well as a combo device).

Now ask your friend that if he will connect the "router" with the modem BSNL already provided, then he won't need a combo, just a router, otherwise, combo it is.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 4, 2013)

moniker said:


> Is your friend already on Bsnl broadband? Then he already has a modem. In that case you don't need a wifi router + modem, all you need is standalone wifi router.
> 
> PS: People generally say "wifi modem" for wifi router + modem





dashing.sujay said:


> It doesn't work like that mate.
> 
> BSNL provides internet thorugh ADSL lines, which work with phone lines. Thus you need a modem + router combo. (They can be bought separately as well as a combo device).
> 
> Now ask your friend that if he will connect the "router" with the modem BSNL already provided, then he won't need a combo, just a router, otherwise, combo it is.


Sorry for the confusion,guys.I asked him and he said that he just applied for the connection now and it may take a week or so to install.So he has no modem with him now.So what to buy?Suggestions?
Ps:I also have bsnl internet and i only brought a simple modem(with no wifi,since i didnt wanted wifi).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 4, 2013)

Most chances are he will be needing a router without modem.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 4, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Most chances are he will be needing a router without modem.



Okay I also brought a modem from nearbyshop when bsnl guys asked me to buy a modem.In the modem it is written as 'ADSL Ethernet Broadband Router'.So i think modems and routers are somewhat same or its a modem with some router capabilities.
...My friend doesnt have a modem yet. Let me make it simple for you.
What my friend has:
1)A line from bsnl
2)Desktop pc
What he wants to do:
1)Access internet from Desktop(so i guess he will be needing a modem)
2)Access internet via wifi on laptop and cellphone.
Please suggest the required device?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 4, 2013)

^You confused one thing that if you actually "bought" or "brought" the router from shop.

If you already got it, then get this modem.

Otherwise, this.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 4, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^You confused one thing that if you actually "bought" or "brought" the router from shop.
> 
> If you already got it, then get this modem.
> 
> Otherwise, this.



haha i meant i bought it.its confusing attimes.
I think the 2nd option 
TP-LINK TD-W8961ND 300Mbps ADSL2+ Wireless with ModemRouter - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
is the one my friend is looking for.Will tell him tomorrow.thank you.
I also found a cheaper one.here:
TP-LINK TD-W8951ND 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2 Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
Wont that be enough for basic usage?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes 8951 is more than enough. If he needs more coverage ask him to get 8961. But peoples now suggest 8968 because it's more future proof as it has EWAN and USB Modem Support.

If he doesn't plans to use that in near future ask him to get 8951 or 8961 depending on the WiFi range he need.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 4, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes 8951 is more than enough. If he needs more coverage ask him to get 8961. But peoples now suggest 8968 because it's more future proof as it has EWAN and USB Modem Support.
> 
> If he doesn't plans to use that in near future ask him to get 8951 or 8961 depending on the WiFi range he need.



thanks.he does not need any feature other than wifi.So the 8951 would be enough for 2 storey building or would you suggest to go for 8961?i have no clue about wifi range of both products.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 4, 2013)

Get 8961. It's just 100/- more than 8951.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 4, 2013)

^but i see a difference of about 400/- b/w 8951 and 8961 at Flipkart.Anyways i will suggest him,the 8961 since it has more coverage.thanks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 4, 2013)

Forget FK, check locally


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes will do that,but shops here (tvm,kerala) usually charges the same mrp as written in the product box.
Oh wait ! once i paid 160/- for a cheap zebronics mouse whose box quoted the max mrp as 130/-.Availability is another problem not to mention those dumb sellers who know nothing about the product.Here gt 210 is 'teh most powerful grafics card' lol...


----------

